# Spokane Retriever Club May Trial



## Dan Coleman (May 24, 2013)

Spokane Retriever Club will run on new grounds for both the open and the qualifying on Friday. Take Exit 272 off I-90, through Medical Lake, bear left as always just past Medical Lake, pass the State Veterans Cemetery, do not take Chase Road where the pavement ends but make the big curve there and stay on the paved Espanola Road north to Hwy. 2. Cross Hwy. 2 and the road becomes Wood Road; follow this road north about three miles and there will be signs indicating the open and qualifying on the land on the right.

The amateur and derby will start at the usual grounds at Ladd and Lehn roads and all water tests for all stakes will be at the usual field trial grounds down Chase road and turning south.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

The Qualifying will start at 8 am and we request all Pros with Q dogs be at the Q. The Open will start around 9 am when the Pros have gotten back there to see the test dog run.


----------



## Bill McKnight (Sep 11, 2014)

Open call backs? Qual results?


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Am callbacks to the 3d series: 11, 13-15, 18, 19, 21, 26, 28,30, 31, 33, 35. 14 dogs


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Open call backs to the fourth series: 6, 10, 17, 19, 21, 26, 42, 44, 53


----------



## Dan Coleman (May 24, 2013)

Callbacks to the fourth series of the Spokane Retriever Club derby to start at 8 a.m. Sunday: 3 5 6 8 9 10 11 13 14 17 / 10 dogs.


----------



## Dan Coleman (May 24, 2013)

The Spokane Retriever Club derby fourth series on Sunday will be at the top of the hill in the big south field. Enter through the yellow gate.


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi (May 17, 2011)

Any Q results?


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations to Moxie, Rob Erhardt and Russ Hardy on the Open win! Way to go Team Silvertip!


----------



## old'triever (Mar 15, 2010)

*more results?*

How about results for: Open, Amateur, Qualifying and Derby?!!!!
We'd like the rest of the story please.....Thanks


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Unofficial open:
44
21
42
19
26
6


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Sorry, very, very busy weekend and I only remember limited results so not going to post if I do not have the complete results and did not have time to post as they were announced. Figure one of the contestants could do that. Should be on EE tomorrow.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Amateur results -

1st FC Vans Flying Dutchman - Donna Vanderzanden
2nd Bound For Glory II - Dave Plesko
3rd AFC She's Three Times A Lady - Steve Graafstra
4th FC AFC Sealock's Seaside Stella - Carol Sealock
RJ Alexi And Sam's Lil' Bro Terlingua*** - Rob Laishley
J's Franchise Draft Pick*** - Jeff Evans
FC AFC Make It Happen Captain - Gary Zellner

It was a great pleasure to watch and judge these dogs.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Full results on EE. Congrats to Russ Hardy for Moxie's open win. New FC.


----------



## Dan Coleman (May 24, 2013)

Go to Entry Express. The results of all the stakes are posted there.


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Great grounds, great club and great judges. Thanks for the weekend!!


----------



## Dan Coleman (May 24, 2013)

The full results are posted on Entry Express.


----------

